# Is the deck unscrewable on Berserker 1.5 MTL RTA?



## vapeandacrepe (20/7/20)

Can you unscrew the deck on this tank? Thought I'd ask, can't any mention in reviews. Tried myself but it's firm.


----------



## Silo (20/7/20)

Removed the positive pin to see if makes a difference?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

